# kennwort abfrage



## deckert (29. März 2004)

Hallo 
ich habe ein frage, und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie ich eine kennwort abfrage in meine seite einbaue.
folgende situation, ich habe die start seite auf der ein enter link ist jetzt möchte ich das wenn enter gedrückt wird das der user nach username und kennwort gefragt wird.
bitte um schnelle hilfe, da es wirklich dringend ist.

danke im vorraus

schönen tag noch 

andi


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. März 2004)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/faq.htm#passwortschutz


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Oder hier:
http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-5210.php

http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1328.php


----------



## deckert (29. März 2004)

hahaha sau geil ich werde bescheuert das ist ja der hammer danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## deckert (29. März 2004)

ich suche eher ein pop up fenster wie das von windows wenn man nach einem cd key gefragt wird.
ist zwar ne blöse beschreibung und leider habe ich jetzt auch kein beispiel parat, aber ich denke ihr wisst schon was gemeint ist.
ob wohl die jetzige lösung meine erwartungen vollkommen erfüllt ist es leider noch nicht perfeckt, aber ich bin zuversichtlich und glaube fest dran das ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Puh, das komplizert die Sache um einiges...vielleicht hilft dir da ein JS, das nach erfolgreichem Einloggen ein anderes Fenster öffnet oder sowas in der Art, aber von sowas hab ich leider keine Ahnung...


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. März 2004)

@ deckert:
Meinst du ein Fenster wie dieses?


----------



## deckert (29. März 2004)

yep genau dieses.
wie kriege ich das hin?


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. März 2004)

Das macht man soviel ich weiss mit .htaccess, mehr dazu gibt's (wie immer) bei SELFHTML.


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Achso so ein Fenster hast du gemeint...das hab ich falsch verstanden...dann ises nicht so kompliziert...

Wie SilentWarrior schon gepostet hat: .htaccess


----------



## deckert (29. März 2004)

leider raffe ich das gerade überhaupt nicht, aber ich bin auch nur kurz rüber geflogen, werde es mir heute abend noch einmal ansehen.
werde aber noch weitere probleme haben da bin ich mir sicher, aber dazu wenn sie da sind.
jetzt kann ich mich nur 10000x bedanken das ihr mir so schnell geholfen habt.


----------



## KaiserSousa (7. April 2004)

*.htaccess*

Hi, 
habe .htaccess sowie .htusers bzw .htpsswd erstellt...
wenn man die site betreten möchte, erscheint auch das popup, jedoch kann ich mit dem angelegtem user&passwort nicht einloggen...

es kommt ständig folgende meldung: 


> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required



was hab ich falsch gemacht wie genau läuft das mit dem verschlüsselten (gecrypteten) passwort ab? wann muss ich crypten wann nicht?

was genau ist in der fehlermeldung mit der "browser versteht es nicht die benötigten sachen zu überliefern" sache gemeint?


----------

